# Audi Magnetic Ride (Mag Shock) Replacements



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Given the price for a replacement set of all four OEM AMR Mag-shocks*, has anyone swapped them out for standard coilovers? There's a company in Poland** that can R&R my OEM Mag Shocks, but I believe they were asking about 250-Euro per shock (plus postage). At that price, I was wondering it's just better to go this route -

I found this company "KW" who seems to have a set for my Roadster for around 1,500-Euros. Does anyone have any experience with them?

https://www.kwsuspensions.net/productfi ... t/18010091

* Price quoted from a local German Audi Service Center to replace all four AMR shocks (24.01.2019) -
OEM AMR Mag-Ride Parts, labor & 19% VAT = 3,196.72-Euro
Front AMR struts @ 507,00-Euro each
Rear AMR struts @ 350,00-Euro each

** Nagengast Website - https://nagengast.pl/en/about/









Seems KW also offers EDC Delete Unit / Cancellation Kit to avoid any VCDS re-coding or fault codes when the AMR is no longer used -

https://www.kwsuspensions.com/products/ ... 10124.html

https://www.kwsuspensions.com/extras/do ... 510124.pdf










*EDIT* - I just received a quote for a complete replacement set of KW Street Comfort from a local German shop -
Street Comfort Coilovers + Mounting of the Magnetic Ride Disable Set + Labor = 1753.00-Euro
Plus 19% VAT (333.07-Euro) for a total of 2086.07-Euro

I discovered this company called "iSWEEP" out of Japan but don't know anything about them -

iSWEEP ECS CancellerThe iSWEEP ECS Canceller prevents the error light from turning on when the factory equipped electronically controlled suspension system - AUDI Drive Select, AUDI Magnetic Ride, VW Adaptive Chassis Control (DCC) is removed.

















*EDIT* - This price list comparison is from my Audi Service quote and ESC Tuning online. The Audi prices are from January 2019, the ESC tuning prices are from July 2020. The illustrations are from 7zap. Note - I removed the rear spring assembly since none of the parts are affected.

For more information on the function of the Mag Shocks, be sure to read through SSP381.

View attachment 1


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had KW street comfort coilovers on my old TTS, great ride quality and adjustable height of course which is nice. They also come with the mag ride delete box. I was really happy with them.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

How much is it to replace a Mag ride shock in the U.K. (or replace)?


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Also how do you diagnose one has failed / failing?

Assume they go at a typical age / mileage?


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Given the price for a replacement set of AMR Mag-shocks, has anyone swapped them out for standard coilovers? I know there's a company in Poland that can R&R my OEM Mag Shocks, but I believe they were asking about 250-Euro per shock. At that price, I was wondering it's just better to go this route.
> 
> I found this company "KW" who seems to have a set for my Roadster for around 1,500-Euros. Does anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> https://www.kwsuspensions.net/productfi ... t/18010091


Does anyone know KW? They are the most respected coilover manufacturer in the world and basically brought coilovers to the mainstream.











You will need to buy the magride delete kit to avoid throwing a mag ride fault code.

I had a set of KW V1s on my mk7 gti. Transformed the handling whilst maintaining compliancy over undulations and bumpy roads. Firm but nothing compared to the ridiculous mag ride sport mode. The body control was phenomenal.

Pretty sure it goes:

V1 height adjustable only. tuned by kw for street driving
V2 height and dampening adjustable
V3 height, dampening and rebound adjustable


----------



## martian4000 (Jan 21, 2016)

We're running KW V2's on ours. I think they're a vast improvement over the mags. I did purchase the delete kit and haven't run into any issues. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow - great responses!!  Thanks.

Turns out there's a KW distributor/installer not far from me so this decision is pretty much a done deal.

@ Janker - To be honest mine are still okay, but at 12-years old, I imagine it's a matter of when, not if, they will start to fail. I just had my car inspected and there's no signs of oil leaks and no error or fault codes. You can find the workshop manual in the KB section; _Suspension, Wheels, Steering, D3E80075730_.

This excerpt explains how to do a manual inspection, but there's also a mechanical test the Audi service can perform which is also covered in the workshop manual.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833827

_3.1 Shock Absorbers, Removed, Checking

Defective shock absorbers are noticeable when driving due to loud rumbling noises - a result of wheel hopping - especially on poor stretches of road. Moreover, they can be recognized by a large loss of oil.
Note - Shock absorbers are maintenance-free, shock absorber oil cannot be topped off.
A removed shock absorber can be checked by hand as follows:
- Press shock absorber together by hand.
♦ Piston rods must move smoothly and with uniform difficulty over the entire range.
- Release piston rods.
♦ On shock absorbers with sufficient gas pressure, piston rods return to initial position by themselves.
Note -
♦ If this is not the case, shock absorber must be replaced. As long as there is no large loss of oil, the mode of operation corresponds to that of a conventional shock absorber.
♦ The damping function is also completely available without gas pressure, as long as there is no large loss of oil. However, noise may increase._


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

I was thinking of going this route at some point as mine is an 11 plate...thinking of it as future proofing in a way or at least extending the life - plus you get something tangible for your money!?

What's the difference with the street and the STX range?


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

CharlieS said:


> I was thinking of going this route at some point as mine is an 11 plate...thinking of it as future proofing in a way or at least extending the life - plus you get something tangible for your money!?
> 
> What's the difference with the street and the STX range?


ST suspension is just KW coilovers without the specialised coating (inox?) that help prevents rust so they don't cope with winter conditions aswell in the long term. ST is owned and produced by KW. Just their budget wing if you like.

KW V1 = ST-X
KW V2 = ST-XA
KW V3 = ST-XTA

I have an 11 plate also, with magride. I suspect I will end up with coilovers at some point. Really cannot stress how impressive the KW V1s were on my gti, you could just throw it into bends, the composure and grip was endless. But wasn't uncomfy, was much better dampening than the DCC shocks with lowereing springs over poor surfaces.


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Enky08 said:


> CharlieS said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of going this route at some point as mine is an 11 plate...thinking of it as future proofing in a way or at least extending the life - plus you get something tangible for your money!?
> ...


Interesting, thank you!


----------



## heylinTTnz (Sep 17, 2018)

Running Eibach Pro Street S here, made by KW for Eibach, 20,000 km so far, handle great, perfect balance of comfort and handling when to decide to push it hard in corners. I have mine on 40mm drop.


----------



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone used the MSS kits alongside their magride?

I've got a set sat in my garage which I've not got round to fitting yet. All the reviews I've read said theyre fantastic but it'd be good to hear anyones thoughts here as well.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *bmw_akw *- Can you provide a link to the MSS kits? I'm not familiar with it and would be interested to know what it is.


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

https://mss.company


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *SeanTTS* - Thanks! So if I understand their website correctly, they only offer the coilovers?


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks impressive.
Need the mag struts to be spot on tho.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

MSS - Modular Suspension Solutions - are a manufacturer who make spring kits. Made/owned by a chap called William who is on this forum somewhere.

They put alot of development into making springs that actually match the dampers on TTRS and worked with Eibach to get the exact spring rates they wanted. You can get heigh adjustable springs.

Most reviews say they are brilliant and people say they transform the car. I plan on trying this route to see if I like them so I can keep the magride functional.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats the problem with expensive springs like the MSS kits, your shocks are still very old and worn, coilovers being all springs and shocks means the full suspension has been upgraded and renewed for not that much more money.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

How can you have posted 2700 times on this forum and not know who KW or MSS are?


----------



## bmw_akw (Feb 4, 2017)

Danny1 said:


> Thats the problem with expensive springs like the MSS kits, your shocks are still very old and worn, coilovers being all springs and shocks means the full suspension has been upgraded and renewed for not that much more money.


You make a valid point - I'd not looked at it that way.

I'd not read a bad review online and didn't want coilovers (thought that was a little extreme for a daily) and have to bother about buying the KW magride cancellors which don't seem to last too long. (these trick the car into thinking the magride is still installed and thus avoids the dashboard error).

You've got me thinking now whether or not I should just sell the MSS kit on and take a hit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Ive had Spax adjuastable dampers and sports springs on my Old Capri and on my Old A4 1.8T.
An improvement on std, but too harsh for normal driving.I always said that i had made the ride quality worse.

Replacement with coilovers and springs means everythings new together.I get the feeling of a harsh ride in cars with coilovers.

As much as i want to like the MSS springs, my 2006 mag ride with New MSS spring system would work against each other,as my mag ride is bound to be feeling a bit tired.
If suspension is to be messed with, they need to be changed together, springs and dampers.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I tend to agree with HAWKS. Coils and shocks need to be replaced as a matched set. Putting new springs on a set of 12-year old shocks doesn't really make sense. It's like changing oil and not replacing the old filter. Why would anyone do that?

I just edited my initial post and included a quote from a local Audi and KW shop for a set of four shocks. The KW Street Comfort set, with the deactivation kit, goes for about a grand less than Audi's OEMs.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

bmw_akw said:


> Danny1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats the problem with expensive springs like the MSS kits, your shocks are still very old and worn, coilovers being all springs and shocks means the full suspension has been upgraded and renewed for not that much more money.
> ...


How much are you looking for and which kit did you go for? Street, sport, track?


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Over on Fourtitude kwstastt225 posted last year on the "AUDI MAGNET RIDE DE-CODED(only with vcds)"" the following:hello my friends ,i have a mk2 tt 3.2 2007 model.dsg, mag ride. my sunspension died a long time ago(now i hav 220.000km) and i dont have the buget to get a NEW set.didn want to go coilover with the delete kit.. i bought some Cheap monroe oem style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searchinfg the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code complitly the mr like it was never installed..no such thread,so i gathered as many clues i could and start with my vcds with simple order. STEP1: remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. STEP 2: open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALATION LIST- un-click mag ride. STEP3:VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4(Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. STEP 4:vcds headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).. STEP 5:vcds-ABS module.this is the one...no buble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).. test many possible codes.but THIS work for me:0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging,no esp problems(not disangaging)..like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!

Just wondering if anyone has done this.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *DowneasTTer* - I read that post too.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... -with-vcds)&p=112976407

I'm on the fence on this one. On one hand, being able to re-code things is what the VCDS is all about. But modifying the headlights, ABS and traction control makes me nervous.

The KW plug-and-play Cancellation Kit seems like the way to go, but if it's as unreliable as noted, then you're back to square one.


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep, Don't have the mag shock problem on my 08. .... YET. But, will in the future. Like having some kind of alternatives to Audi's OEM.... cot that is.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ DowneasTTer - I read that post too.
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread. ... -with-vcds)&p=112976407
> 
> ...


Whats your budget? KW DCC and bilstein B16 damptronic has adjustable dampers via the oem button I think. Or at least they do on the mqb platform.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

As noted in my first post on this subject, the KW's are about a 1,000-Euro cheaper than a set of Audi's AMR Mag-Shocks (including parts, labor and VAT). So the KW's have a price advantage.

Mine are original, so they're now going on 12-years old with 90,000-km (56,000 miles) on them and so far they're holding up okay. It would be interesting to know how well the KW's (and the cancellation kit) hold up over time.


----------



## Enky08 (Dec 7, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> As noted in my first post on this subject, the KW's are about a 1,000-Euro cheaper than a set of Audi's AMR Mag-Shocks (including parts, labor and VAT). So the KW's have a price advantage.
> 
> Mine are original, so they're now going on 12-years old with 90,000-km (56,000 miles) on them and so far they're holding up okay. It would be interesting to know how well the KW's (and the cancellation kit) hold up over time.


KW don't just make the coilovers you linked in your first post. If you are looking for a bigger price advantage then the V1s will be cheaper still. Or at the other end of the scale they have DCC which is their own electronic controlled coilovers, can be made to work with oem switch.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Enky08* - Okay, cool. Good to know, thanks!


----------



## neal376 (Sep 23, 2020)

Sorry to bump this thread. For a street car just needing to replace blown mag ride with the most reliable option, are the V3s a good choice? or are thise bilstein street struts with stock springs adequate?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Bit more information here with some older posts -

*Mag ride delete*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1992769

*Audi Magnetic Ride (Mag Shock) Replacements*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1876763

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Bilstein B12 Pro-Kit Install*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1964981


----------

